# Stainless Gigs?



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of you use stainless gigs. I just have a few questions before I buy one. 
Do they dull as fast as steel gigs do?
Can I sharpen it with a file the same way?
The ones I've seen have skinny prongs on them. I would assume they stick in the flounder a little easier and maybe don't push the fish down in the mud as bad? 
Any problems with them bending if I use it to push my boat with.
Any negatives besides the price?

Appreciate any advice, I just can't afford another gig if it's not going to be worth it.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Chopped liver on here makes a good stainless gig. He cleans and dips his in a solution to keep them from rusting. He makes his out of threaded rod and they are tough. And I would think you could sharpen one with a dremel tool if not a file. He is cheap too for what he builds!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

When I started I used the big B&M gig head and I would get about a year to a year and half out of one. 
Now I use SS all tread gig heads I have one that I know is over 15yrs old.As for sharpening them,you don't want then pencil point sharp because if you hit something hard ( and you will) the point will just roll over on you. I sharpen mine maybe once a yr.

I guess to answer your ? Yes SS are worth it. They will last forever.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been using stainless all thread for a couple of years now and will never use anything else again.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

see my post below ,A friend of mine makes them and I have yet to see one that matches it for the price... I just bought 2 more off him recently


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I love my Sea Stryker pole and 5 prong head.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I love my Sea Stryker pole and 5 prong head.


+2:thumbup1:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Sea Stryker poles are fine. Sea Stryker gig heads suck balls!:thumbdown::no:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a link to choppedlivers Gigs he has a new and improved one great Gigs.

Gigs link


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Check out the Cosson Gigs, Look closely at the barbs, extra large barbs, you will have to stomp the fish off ! When you stab that 7 pound fish you will want it to hold, the worst thing is to stab a nice flounder and he shakes off. I have been hand crafting gigs for over 20 years & and can custom make it how ever you want, but I have found that a bullet shaped tip holds up the best, and I also can add a special alloy to the tip so as it will hold up to polling and hitting hard things,all gigs made of SS, or Titanium alloy, your choice as to what alloy you want to pay for, many gigs are of 304 or 316 but there are several other choices of much stronger SS alloys but more expensive, and as gigging in soft bottoms the smaller the diameter 3/16" verses 1/4" or 5/16" stock , the smaller will penetrate faster and easier, and a 2 or 3 prong will stab him easier than a 5 prong but I personally prefer a 4 or 5 prong just for the extra holding capability. Good luck and I hope you find the perfect match for your type fishing.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

*Me also*



Hook said:


> +3:thumbup1:


I made one mod to my Sea Stryker. I took my Dremal with a diamond cutter and deepened the cut behind the barb just a very small amount, and took a coal chisel and spread it. You have to stand on a flounder to get him off now.


----------



## GulfCoastLime (Dec 26, 2012)

My dad and I have been using the same 4 point SS gig head from Jim Cosson for the last 10 years. Its had 3 different bamboo poles and more flounder then i could possibly count. As well as a hand full of rocks. Its scene a grinder once or twice to keep it sharp but other then that it's been perfect. I recently relocated to NC and i stopped by Mr. Cosson's and picked up two new gig heads for the move. I would recommend him to anybody who takes gigging seriously.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Picked up a couple of Cosson gigs this week. Can,t wait to give them a try. They look deadly.

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*gigs*

Thanks, and please remember to let me know how the new ring shank three prong holds ?????? and if ya have any problems whatsoever with the gigs, you got my # :thumbup:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Thanks, and please remember to let me know how the new ring shank three prong holds ?????? and if ya have any problems whatsoever with the gigs, you got my # :thumbup:


Will do......Looking forward to giving you a report on the ring shank design.


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

ck out the ultimategiglights.com gigs stainless steel / will screw on to sea stricker pole/ extra barbs welded on/ the fish will not get off price $39.00


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Stainless is the only way to go. 
Barbed vs. allthread is a personal preference, based on the type of gigging one does.
Cosson gigs have been around a long time, because they are quality stuff. I know a friend that has been using one of cosson gig heads for over 15 years. Cosson has barbed, and ring shank (like allthread). My gigs see more time in the water than the average gig head, they are cosson's, and never a problem. 
Not passing judgement on anyone elses gigs, just offering my opinion on what I use.
I would guess that most guys that are serious about fishing dont buy the $19.99 combo rod and reel at walmart: They put together a quality combo. Kinda like a B&M gig heads on a red chinese gig handle, versus a cosson gig head, on a boutwell bamboo pole. Good stuff. I make a living with em. Just my 2 cents. Good luck this season to each of you.


----------

